

Ask HN: Are there any good open source data sets around? - jschulte

I&#x27;m looking to play with some open source data sets, but I can&#x27;t find any with anything particularly interesting. Or the interesting ones aren&#x27;t big enough.
======
Gustomaximus
Google Open Data:
[https://www.google.com.au/publicdata/directory](https://www.google.com.au/publicdata/directory)

ABS:
[http://www.abs.gov.au/websitedbs/D3310114.nsf/Home/Links?ope...](http://www.abs.gov.au/websitedbs/D3310114.nsf/Home/Links?opendocument#from-
banner=GT)

------
T-A
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7727474](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7727474)

:)

~~~
jschulte
Thanks! I've been googling away but I was trying to leverage off the community
having an eye for what is interesting and what is boring. This looks like a
gold mine.

